# Okselvijvers



## Joannes

Hi all,

I am looking for an English equivalent of *okselvijvers*, as well illustrated by former Spain coach José Antonio Camacho in this picture. Basically, I'm looking for any (slang) terms which are more creative  than simply *sweaty armpits*. Please also tell me whether the connotation is particularly negative or not per se.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Timidinho

Hi,

Never heard of it. Sounds like a negative (hyperbole) though.
I think it's only used in Belgium.


----------



## petoe

Hier zijn enkele mogelijkheden:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1483473

Misschien deze:
http://www.encyclo.co.uk/define/Juicy%20Pits


----------



## HKK

Of anders http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=oceaning


----------



## Hitchhiker

In British English there is, "juicy pits" and "soggy pits." Without context I think they would have to be juicy armpits and soggy armpits. I don't think either one has much if any American usage. I'm not sure there is a "standard" American slang term but there are a few unique ones sometimes heard that aren't universal and usually regional or just made-up at the time.


----------



## Joannes

Bedankt allemaal voor de nuttige antwoorden en links. Nu heb ik een compleet beeld, denk ik. Ik zoek een term voor AE, dus zal dan zelf ook eens creatief zijn, maar *oceaning *komt qua metafoor natuurlijk erg in de buurt. 

Merci!


----------



## HKK

Joannes said:


> *oceaning *komt qua metafoor natuurlijk erg in de buurt.
> 
> Merci!



... maar natuurlijk moet het in Amerika weer groter zijn


----------

